
Ask HN: How do you delete/edit comments? - qzx_pierri
I posted my email address in a comment yesterday to help me communicate with another commenter, but now it&#x27;s exposed to the world and being indexed by Google. I didn&#x27;t realize edits were time limited.<p>I REALLY don&#x27;t want this email tied to the HN account I&#x27;m using.
======
tlb
Normally comments can only be edited for an hour or so, to preserve the
discussion. But the mods can help in cases like this. In general, mail
hn@ycombinator.com for such requests. I X-ed out your email just now.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I believe edits are limited to two hours. (Yes, I know that fits within "an
hour or so".)

------
scott31
You can send a 'right to be forgotten' request to google

